# moondust talks!!!



## moondust (Jan 16, 2009)

moondust can say prettybird prettybird and here kitty kitty!!! and her make a kissy noise at the end!what can ur bird say???


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

well if you didn't know Moondust's gender before ya do know  Boys are the talkers  

my Tiels don't talk I do have a Quaker who talks and a Quaker who only knows one phrase and repeats it at random times lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great  Don't you just love their little voices. Here is what Spike can say....
night night, good night, good bird, good boy, pretty bird, pretty boy, come here, Spike, right now, oh oh, peek a boo, what are you doing, I love you, gimme a kiss, kisses, see you later, Iam a pretty boy, scritches, I got to go to work, Hi baby, Hi Bandit, See you in a bit, Icarus and do you want to go to bed, Budgie boy and lets go. He likes to mix it up as well the other day he said I love you Bandit (the dog)


----------



## moondust (Jan 16, 2009)

that's adorable! somtimes moondust says here pretty bird! it's so cute and how did u get him to say all of those? that's amazing and i'm trying to get mine to say peek a boo!


----------



## r2pn23 (Dec 25, 2008)

Thats so great, moondust will be talking up a storm in no time! 
I was so excited when mine learnt his first words

my little guy that is lost could say
Hello, George, Come On, What Chu Doing, Night George, Cheeky Boy, Cheeky Monkey and any combination of those eg come on cheeky boy, come on george, hello cheeky boy etc. he was funny he'd always say night George in his morning chattering, never any other time. so he'd be saying it to himself when he got up,lol
just before he got out he started saying stupid boy but i was trying to get him to forget that one
He would use hello only when he wanted to greet you, never in his chattering. it was like he understood the use, and he loved to do an evil laugh when you offered him food and he just didnt want it
I was trying to get him to learn Mister because i would always say hello mister, or what are you doing mister etc to him, but he never picked it up. maybe it was too hard a word for him?
What i wouldnt give to hear his little voice again, even the grunting noise that drove me crazy!


----------



## moondust (Jan 16, 2009)

it's so sad u lost him and if this was me, i'd be crying my eyes out....im srry to hear and that is so cute what he could say


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a female who doesn't talk and I'm thinking my next tiel will be male just so I can listen to him sing and talk up a storm! They are such great mimickers! Just be careful what you say around them. They are like a small child and may repeat things you don't want them to say


----------



## r2pn23 (Dec 25, 2008)

thanks

Believe me I had 3 or 4 days where i couldnt eat, couldnt stop crying whenever i did something routine that he should have been there for id just sob, or looked at somewhere he was usually sitting, which was practically everywhere because he had free reign of the house
I still miss him more than words can say but i dont cry for him anymore. 
I focus on the lost adds and notices and doing anything i can to try and find him. Ive spent a ridiculous amount of money on newspaper adds and online notices etc but if it eventually gets him back home it will be worth every penny! Id even give his finder a thousand dollars if i thought it would make any difference to wether i could get him home or not

Its one month today since he flew to my head and went for an adventure instead. I just hope that a family took him in and is giving him all the love and scratches and vegies he deserves. He was a beautiful boy and he was literally my little shadow, he had been with me or near me at all times. He'd be in the computer room with my dad when id get up in the morning and id sit down in front of my computer and my dad would say to him go and get her and he'd land on my head and say Hello in his sweet little voice or he'd fall asleep where we were both sitting and id have to get up and do something and he would know the mintute i wasnt there, he'd wake himself up and follow me. he even knew the sound of my car pulling up outside and he would fly to a lamp in the loungeroom whistle for me and wait there till i walked through the front door. 
He was a character thats for sure, i have so many stories i could tell of the mischief he got up to, and the situations he'd get himself in


----------

